# Male/female pair, neutered, southampton



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Pinky's original thread here:- http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-an...987-2-male-rats-9-months-old-southampton.html

Amber's original thread here:- http://www.petforums.co.uk/small-an...189037-more-female-rats-5-6-7-months-old.html

Pinky particularly is a very special case, he has had limited interactions with people prior to coming to us and is most distrustful still. He is, though, accepting handling with a towel and is not far off allowing us to pick him up bare handed. With a lot of time and effort both these rats will make good pets. These guys may well benefit from being introduced to other more confident rats. New homes should be prepared to work with these guys and their remaining issues, and prepare for some nipping in the early stages.

These rats have to go together.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Pinky and Amber are coming to the cage door for treats and Amber is showing Pinky the joys of the hammock


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Pinky is coming on well, learning not to snatch his food by licking yummy porridge off a spoon. This also means he has to stay a certain length of time near my hand enabling him to choose not to run from me. I'm very proud of this boy.
Pinky and Amber have both recently had sniffles and I am very pleased to say that both can be successfully given medication in food, Pinky does not seem fussed about it tasting different. This important step ensures that he can be treated when he needs it


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

We are extending homing to nationwide for these two. Pinky's advancement has slowed down, he has gotten as far as he can here and desperately needs a knowledgeable home willing to work with his issues. Surely he can't be condemned to living in rescue for the rest of his life.
Amber too has been here since July with no offers at all. She is showing Pinky that he can trust people and whilst she herself has her own handling issues they both have so much potential and its very very sad that they are passed over.

Pinky and Amber's ideal home would be within a larger group of confident girls to show them how to be trusting of people. Pinky has no issues with girls, I would not like to try him with boys as I feel it would be a bit much for him.


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Pinky and Amber are reserved pending homecheck!


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

Awaiting transport 

I got TWO bare handed pick ups today. I'm so proud of Pinky


----------



## ceretrea (Jan 24, 2011)

I settled these guys in their new home on Sunday and I'm so please to have heard how well they are doing  It may sound strange but there's a bit of a gap now these two are gone. I am pleased to see them in a permanent home though, its what its all about :biggrin:


----------

